# Scott 2554 Lawe Tractor



## thamel (May 16, 2010)

I have a Scott 2554 lawn tractor and when cutting the lawn I get a single line of grass that is higher than the rest. Would it be doue to the blade pulleys needing to be greased causing one of the blades to be spinning slower than the other two?


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

It may be, or you're blades may need to be replaced, or the blade height adjusted. You'll need to check it out.


----------

